# Band saw - 2 jigs in one



## Bigun (Aug 24, 2014)

New here, so first off, Hello to everyone.
Looking forward to getting to know you and learning from you. Also hope I can share some knowledge as well. 
I have built some furniture but I really love the wood lathe and scroll saw. I recently brought my bandsaw back to life after letting it set for several years. I only used it to rough cut things in the past, mainly because I never took the time to set it up correctly. Now, however, I took the time to set it up and man does it make a difference. Even though it's a 12" saw that a riser can't be added to, I still might have a need to resaw and or rough out a small log for a bowl. So I started searching the web and found a video from American Woodworker for a top with a fence utilizing a table saw miter gauge. I also wanted a circle cutting jig for turning rough outs. After looking at several videos for these I was able to incorporate one into the table making it fit both my needs and in a table top I can leave on.
I've never been able to slice a paper thin piece of wood on the band saw before and don't know if I'll ever need to but now I know it can.
Take a look at the pics and please advise if there are anything that could have been done better or anything you would have done differently.
Thanks and I look forward to conversing and sharing with you all.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Welcome to lumber jocks and nice jigs keep them coming and add to the knowledge base here. It's a helpful site hope you enjoy it as much as I do.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't have a Band Saw, I know a Sin right, Anyways, looks like a nice setup and welcome to the site.


----------



## joshuam39 (Aug 13, 2014)

Welcome to the best woodworking group there is. I'm new here too. Looks like you know what your doing. Me, not so much. But, that's what is all about. Learning then teaching.


----------



## Kevmo (Aug 23, 2015)

Amazing Jig! Did you design this on a whim, or was it from plans? I recently took interest in woodworking when I acquired my fathers Rigid Bandsaw. I would love to build something like this for my tool.

V/R,
Kevin


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Didn't even know that Jet made a 12" saw.
Welcome to the madness.
Bill


----------

